# Buying property in Italy



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Anything to be careful with? I've heard a lot of horror stories and seen a documentary on TV about 'land grab' in Spain. Does this happen in Italy?!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Depending on what you mean by land grab I'd say no.

There are plenty of things to worry about. But that's true every place.

In comparison with the UK I guess the biggest difference is how long it might take to resell a property. That means don't buy with the idea of flipping. Not far from me is a spec built home that's been for sale since I guess 2005. 

Obviously things like quake zone. Land slides. Flooding risk. are all issues to consider. But that's not really country specific.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Also the tax structure in Italy tends to discourage flipping.

One thing you should be very clear about is what's included in the purchase price. If there's a light fixture, kitchen cabinet, appliance, or some other fixture that you like and want to include as part of the purchase, you need to be specific. Otherwise you can only assume a "bare wall" sale. Yes, it's pretty ridiculous that Italian sellers rip out fixtures that often have negligible value, but they do, frequently.

There are some community access protections in Italian law that might be relevant. I've heard of cases where hunters have the legal right to go onto your land to hunt, for example.

Check for potential runaway boulders.


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

We wont be moving anytime yet as we have a house in the UK that needs doing up and selling! But good luck in your move


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

That's weird, had an email notification of a reply and it's not here!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> That's weird, had an email notification of a reply and it's not here!


The post has been deleted as it was in violation of forum rules.


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Ah ok thank you Veronica


----------

